# PTE - What to enter in surname if there is only first name in passport



## abh7nav89 (May 29, 2018)

I have only first name mentioned in my passport. Surname/Family name is blank. While applying for ACS I had written first name in both first name and last name field. I did wrote same thing while booking for PTE but I received a call from pearson stating I shall be entering my name as first name and . in last name.

Can anyone please help if I should enter first name in both first name and last name field or I should enter my name as first name and . in last name?

Thanks


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

I entered my first name in the last name field. This is in accordance with the PDF hand book instructions and also while lodging the visa and eoi, you will have to follow the same. Check the link below.

https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Test-Taker-Handbook.pdf




abh7nav89 said:


> I have only first name mentioned in my passport. Surname/Family name is blank. While applying for ACS I had written first name in both first name and last name field. I did wrote same thing while booking for PTE but I received a call from pearson stating I shall be entering my name as first name and . in last name.
> 
> Can anyone please help if I should enter first name in both first name and last name field or I should enter my name as first name and . in last name?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

abh7nav89 said:


> I have only first name mentioned in my passport. Surname/Family name is blank. While applying for ACS I had written first name in both first name and last name field. I did wrote same thing while booking for PTE but I received a call from pearson stating I shall be entering my name as first name and . in last name.
> 
> Can anyone please help if I should enter first name in both first name and last name field or I should enter my name as first name and . in last name?
> 
> Thanks


Even I had also entered my given name in firstname and . in last name based on telephonic confirmation from Pearson for PTE. Even the Pearson document has outlined the same as well.
" If you only have one name (that is both your given name and family name) enter it in the
“Last Name/Surname/Family Name” field. Enter a period/full stop in the
“First Name/Given Name” field."


----------



## ak786 (Sep 21, 2018)

If your name consists of one or multiple words and is altogether forms FIRST NAME, it is to be written in the LAST NAME field. Same is followed almost everywhere.

Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Saranyar1926 said:


> Did anyone face issues like this in your score report recently?


Sometimes it can happen due to a technical glitch.
Try re-login or check after a day or two.
If it persists, contact the PTE support team.


----------

